# Vendors - will you honour the warranty on 2nd hand goods?



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

Hi guys i need to apologize to the vendors this is slightly click bait but i need find out about something that being bothering me for a few days 

A lot of the members post items for sale here that are literally brand spanking new for various reasons such as ...want to try something different ..not their kind of mod /flavor and all that which is 100% understandable and i would do the same now my question is if a mod / dripper etc is a week old are these items still under warranty ? 

the reason i am asking is based on an issue here not the perfect example but it sort of describes my concern 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/need-help-finding-rowan-francis.t16716/#post-289858

my questions are the following 

1.If a mod has been owned by more than one person does that nullify the warranty 
2.How would the manufacturer know if it was owned by more than one vendor 

It would be nice to get a response from a few vendors on their thoughts about this issue 
I'm sure each vendor has their own criteria on their warranties but my main issue is about warranties that can not be honoured to to more than one owner 

In my own opinion if this is the case why on earth would anyone buy an almost brand new device for a few bucks cheaper but have to forgo the warranty.I have to be honest i have not pulled the trigger on buying items in the classifieds for this very reason

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dobie (13/11/15)

I tend to lean towards the fact that the amount of owners means nothing. What I do believe is that you should be able to prove that the item was purchased at said vendor, meaning that if you plan on selling something, keep the slip in the box and send it with to the buyer, or as a buyer ask the seller for the slip.

According to me anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

Dobie said:


> I tend to lean towards the fact that the amount of owners means nothing. What I do believe is that you should be able to prove that the item was purchased at said vendor, meaning that if you plan on selling something, keep the slip in the box and send it with to the buyer, or as a buyer ask the seller for the slip.
> 
> According to me anyway.


i agree with you on that 100% but would the "Vendor" accept that


----------



## Dobie (13/11/15)

Well I think it is probably not whether they would or not, and more about whether they have a choice and are they obligated to do so. 

Maybe someone who works with consumer law can clarify?

Perhaps moving the thread to general discussions would be useful?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

Dobie said:


> Well I think it is probably not whether they would or not, and more about whether they have a choice and are they obligated to do so.
> 
> Maybe someone who works with consumer law can clarify?
> 
> Perhaps moving the thread to general discussions would be useful?


oops did not think of that can mods please move thread for me


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/15)

My products' guarantee is attached to the serial number, therefore date of initial purchase.

So if it changes hands, it remains under guarantee.

That *should* be the way it is with any consumer product. But I've not actually looked into it.

But as far as I know, guarantee is linked to the product and not the buyer.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> My products' guarantee is attached to the serial number, therefore date of initial purchase.
> 
> So if it changes hands, it remains under guarantee.
> 
> ...


thank you i appreciate the honest reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> thank you i appreciate the honest reply


Don't get me wrong though, I'm in AV... so I'm not sure if the vaping industry is the same. Especially considering its unregulated. L

My products have to be ISO approved, which means it has to meet production quality regulations.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (13/11/15)

As a Vendor and from us personally I would say that as long as you have proof of purchase then the manufacturer would still cover the device under warranty.

Warranty cover starts as soon as the device is purchased by the consumer. Each device has it's own warranty and the manufacturer stipulates what is covered under such warranty.

That should clear things up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

Frostbite said:


> As a Vendor and from us personally I would say that as long as you have proof of purchase that the manufacturer would still cover the device under warranty.
> 
> Warranty cover starts as soon as the device is purchased by the consumer. Each device has it's own warranty and the manufacturer stipulates what is covered under such warranty.
> 
> That should clear things up


just had a look at your site very very nice btw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/11/15)

Yeah I dont mind if you are not the original owner but we do need proof of purchase to prove that the product did indeed come from us and is still under warranty.

We generally will take products not from us and book them in for repair but this will be charged for, unless we know the product is unable to be fixed.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah I dont mind if you are not the original owner but we do need proof of purchase to prove that the product did indeed come from us and is still under warranty.
> 
> We generally will take products not from us and book them in for repair but this will be charged for, unless we know the product is unable to be fixed.


very open and fair comment thank you very much


----------



## Jos (13/11/15)

You see 2nd vehicles being sold everyday with 'balance of factory warrantee' so I see no reason why the same shouldn't apply to vape hardware.

Its a simple cession of rights for which you don't require consent from the vendor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (13/11/15)

I disagree, the warranty is between the vendor and the original buyer. After the original buyer sells it, no one knows how many hands it moves through. The person who buys it second hand must deal with the original buyer and see if they will sort it out with the vendor. Otherwise vendors are going to have to deal with every one and his dog.

Although it is totally up to the vendor at the end of the day how they want to deal with it.

Try RMA'ing a PC part after buying second, it normally has to go through the party who originally bought it from a vendor. 

Although I am looking at this from a business perspective in a very small industry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

moonunit said:


> I disagree, the warranty is between the vendor and the original buyer. After the original buyer sells it, no one knows how many hands it moves through. The person who buys it second hand must deal with the original buyer and see if they will sort it out with the vendor. Otherwise vendors are going to have to deal with every one and his dog.
> 
> Although it is totally up to the vendor at the end of the day how they want to deal with it.
> 
> ...


what difference would it make by how many people have owned it any device can only be used so many times in a fixed period regardless.So if i understand correctly you would be fine with the idea of buying a mod that two weeks old or even a couple of months but have no warranty because it is pre owned- don't get me wrong i'm not fighting just having a constructive debate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/11/15)

Thanks for the original post @Eequinox

You bring up a great point and it will be interesting to hear what the vendors say regarding honouring the warranty on second hand goods. Thanks to those that have already participated.

I have moved this thread to "who has stock" - it may not seem sensible i agree, but this is the forum where vendors are encouraged to discuss their offerings directly, so I felt we may well get more response here than from the general threads.

PS - i hope you dont mind, but I may alter the title to be more descriptive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the original post @Eequinox
> 
> You bring up a great point and it will be interesting to hear what the vendors say regarding honouring the warranty on second hand goods. Thanks to those that have already participated.
> 
> ...


no problem at all and thanks for moving it for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (13/11/15)

If a product has a serial number it is easy enough to track, but I recently had a guy phone me and ask for his money back from a purchase he made at a cigar shop in one of the malls .. the owner said he got the device from me .. however I do not officially supply any retail shops with stock of any kind.. now this was a Snoop Dogg G-Pen with no serial number.. I felt that he should take it up with the cigar shop and asked for the owner of said cigar shop to contact me directly with proof of purchase, to date he has not..

I'm just saying that many vendors also sell the same products .. and many of these are clones, and not even good clones.. so I think each case I personally get will be dealt with on its own merits, but I tend to agree with @moonunit in principal. 

I try and keep track of serial numbers that I sell with devices like Cloupor etc that have serial numbers.. and i will certainly honor the warranty on something like this, but this opens up a whole other can of worms..

Cloupor specifically have a 90 days factory warranty to suppliers and this starts the moment the item leaves the Cloupor factory .. and in the sealed box you as the end consumer get a card with a 30 day warranty.. so if my supplier sits with the stock for a month before I get it and I dont sell it in the first 60 days from when it left the factory, Cloupor wont replace the item and the onus falls on me as the vendor ... I recently had a batch of 10 Cloupor minis of which 5 came back with broken 510 connections ... obviously a manufacturing / QA problem . but Cloupor refused to replace them as it was shipped from their factory in Jan 2015 and was now out of the 90 days factory warranty period.

So its very difficult in some cases, even if a product does come with a serial number.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

vaporize.co.za said:


> If a product has a serial number it is easy enough to track, but I recently had a guy phone me and ask for his money back from a purchase he made at a cigar shop in one of the malls .. the owner said he got the device from me .. however I do not officially supply any retail shops with stock of any kind.. now this was a Snoop Dogg G-Pen with no serial number.. I felt that he should take it up with the cigar shop and asked for the owner of said cigar shop to contact me directly with proof of purchase, to date he has not..
> 
> I'm just saying that many vendors also sell the same products .. and many of these are clones, and not even good clones.. so I think each case I personally get will be dealt with on its own merits, but I tend to agree with @moonunit in principal.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply this also sheds light on the other end of things


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/15)

Vaporise, that is some bullshit regarding Cloupor. That tells me they have zero trust in their product.

I mean, with shipping and landing on a shelf at store, that process could easily take 90 days. So to me they are milking a system to avoid actually having to honour the warranty.

I can sit with my product for a year, and it won't effect the warranty. The warranty only kicks in the day I invoice. THAT'S how it should be.

I can imagine telling a customer, "sorry your projector was in my store room for a year. So instead of a 3 year warranty, you have 2."



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (14/11/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Vaporise, that is some bullshit regarding Cloupor. That tells me they have zero trust in their product.
> 
> I mean, with shipping and landing on a shelf at store, that process could easily take 90 days. So to me they are milking a system to avoid actually having to honour the warranty.
> 
> ...



I hear you, and also agree entirely with your point. However getting some foreign supplier to comply is another thing. The warranty should only start at the time of purchase, and that proof of purchase should be passed on to the new owner at the time of sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/15)

Alex said:


> I hear you, and also agree entirely with your point. However getting some foreign supplier to comply is another thing. The warranty should only start at the time of purchase, and that proof of purchase should be passed on to the new owner at the time of sale.


Yip, I certainly wouldn't want to be dealing with the suppliers.

They have some questionable ways of doing business. A few years ago we were buying Chinese screens (for projection). My director was buying for over a year, like R250k a shipment.

All was great till one entire container of motorised screens were all faulty (the motors). They agreed to only refund 15%. We never bought another screen from them.

To me, and most, it makes no sense to kiss a R1 Mil plus a year buyer... but they didn't think that way. 




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (14/11/15)

It is all about honesty and integrity .. In this specific case the serial numbers of the 5 Couplor Minis almost followed on each other.. obviously there was a production issue in their factory on that day... I think most honest manufacturers would have replaced it purely based on that .. maybe even after the warranty period. But unfortunately Chinese business dont work this way... and they dont care to loose a loyal customer, that means nothing to them.


----------

